# Western Boots



## SweetKisses (Oct 31, 2005)

Western boots seem to be all over the place! What do you think about them?


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 31, 2005)

I think they're silly unless you live in an area where everyone dresses Western, then I guess it's normal! (Or you are riding a horse! lol) But I think there are other boots that are much more flattering for your foot and leg!






Of course, lately I haven't been buying trendy clothes just because they're trendy -- I still want to look modern and in style, but I also try to only buy things that I like and that flatter my body shape or my coloring!


----------



## canelita (Oct 31, 2005)

Not for me


----------



## Liz (Oct 31, 2005)

i think they were cute awhile ago. but they've gotten so trendy and the trend is dying down a little. i do like chunky heel boots that look a little western/pirate bootish. just gotta find some that aren't knee high since i have big calves





i do have these red cowboy boots, but i never wore them because i never knew what to wear with them. they were free though, so it's ok. lol


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 31, 2005)

Where I live, it is as normal as tennis shoes. I have 2, brown and a black. We used to wear them to school in high school. I was surprised this year that it was such a trend. It is so hot here I only wear them to country concerts or country music bars (which I dont really go to anymore). I dont ride horses but a lot of people do since I am on the Georgia line. We arent real trendy in how we wear them though, you have to put your jeans OVER the boots or people look at you funny. And no skirts with boots.


----------



## Liz (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Well you could always just wear them underneath/with jeans. That's the only way I would wear them. yeah, but then i would look too cowgirlish and my area isn't like that. lol


----------



## Leony (Oct 31, 2005)

You know, Japanese girls seem to love wearing these boots.

Some of them looked cute wearing them with mini skirt. But, sometimes I found it too Fashion Victims here in Japan.

I love boots, but, but I'm not really fond with Western Boots.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 31, 2005)

I think they're great, if you're actually going for a cowboy sort of look. Wearing cowboy boots with any random other style of clothing usually doesn't look too fabulous.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Where I live, it is as normal as tennis shoes. I have 2, brown and a black. We used to wear them to school in high school. I was surprised this year that it was such a trend. It is so hot here I only wear them to country concerts or country music bars (which I dont really go to anymore). I dont ride horses but a lot of people do since I am on the Georgia line. We arent real trendy in how we wear them though, you have to put your jeans OVER the boots or people look at you funny. And no skirts with boots.



Yeah, that's what I was refering to, I know in some areas a lot of people wear them! But they're not common anywhere I've ever lived so I think they're kind of silly unless you're trying to dress western!



(There was a girl from Denver at my small undergraduate college, and everyone know her as "the girl that always wore cowboy boots and western jeans" because no one else on campus did, but she said it was common in Denver!)


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* Not for me Ditto!


----------



## AnitaNa (Oct 31, 2005)

i think theyre cute...matters how you wear them..what kidn they are. I have a pair that i wear mainly at nites just bc i hate wearing tennis shoes when it gets cold. I dont really wear anythign western for the clothing part to avoid making it look like its a costume. I dont really care about trends dying out..if i like something i'll wear it and stop wearing it when im sick of it...not when the celebrities are sick of it.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 31, 2005)

I think western boots are classic. They key to prevent them from looking fashion-victimy, outdated or weird is HOW and WHAT you wear them with.

I'd just wear them with a pair of jeans (jeans over the boots, of course) and a regular sweater or shirt. I wouldn't dress like a cowgirl and I definitely would not wear them with a dress or a skirt.

I have a pair in black, but this year, I'm still so into my warm &amp; cozy Uggs, I haven't worn my old cowboy boots lately. I do have a pair of regular Frye campus boots but those don't have any detailed stitching on them.


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i think they were cute awhile ago. but they've gotten so trendy and the trend is dying down a little. i do like chunky heel boots that look a little western/pirate bootish. just gotta find some that aren't knee high since i have big calves



i do have these red cowboy boots, but i never wore them because i never knew what to wear with them. they were free though, so it's ok. lol

I thought they were cute too, but now I'm wondering if they're really my style and how comfy they would be. I got these pair of boots about a month ago and I still haven't worn them. I'm debating whether I should keep them or bring them back. Decisions...Decisions!


----------



## Liz (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SweetKisses* I thought they were cute too, but now I'm wondering if they're really my style and how comfy they would be. I got these pair of boots about a month ago and I still haven't worn them. I'm debating whether I should keep them or bring them back. Decisions...Decisions!



those are cute. they're more wearable than the ones i have hehe


----------



## Divaofreality (Nov 1, 2005)

I like westernboots. they arent just oldfashioned and for people that ride horses...thats ridiculous. You can find a modern twist to wear with them easily.


----------



## Liz (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* LOL Liz, how did I know that you were gonna have red cowboy boots?! hahaha. i got them for free! haven;t worn them though


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 2, 2005)

They are really not for me but i think some people look great in them.


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* those are cute. they're more wearable than the ones i have hehe Aw, thanks! I'm still deciding if I should wear mine or return them. I guess that's more of a sign to bring them back, if I'm still thinking about whether I like them or not.



I like your red boots. They're cute and would really jazz up an outfit, not to mention you said they were free. Lucky girl!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 3, 2005)

I think Jessica Simpson is singlehandedly trying to KILL them, but I like them. With the right outfit they are really cute!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 3, 2005)

I think they are awful. I would never buy a pair.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

Well I own a pair of Justin Ropers, but they havnt gotten much use in awhile. I used to ride though. Definitely not something for fashion but they have their use.


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 4, 2005)

Well girls, after some consideration, I've decided to...RETURN my western boots that I purchased a month ago! They were doing no good just sitting in my closet. Now, I won't feel guilty and can get something I will really use.


----------



## Kata (Nov 6, 2005)

Aw i love cowboy boots. I hate that theyre so trendy now because every company is just making them and theyre becoming overkill, and they just seem to be getting more and more gaudy. Haha when I was in grade school, I had a pair of red ones that I wore with my school uniform,it was a catholic school so we had to have the skirt and the long socks and the blouse and I used to rock my red cowboy boots everyday. If it wasnt red cowboy boots it was chucks. Yeah I got made fun of. haha One of my favorite pairs of shoes that I own are these red and black western ones, not really boots but not like, low cut...its those bootie type of things. They were my great aunts and she gave them to me. 30+ years old and still in almost perfect condition...now thats a freakin shoe. I wish the shoes I bought 2 years ago have that kind of lasting power!


----------



## ~~PuhPuhMuh~~ (Nov 6, 2005)

they're too funky for me


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

i cant stand them personally, i think they are hideous. its like, do you own a ranch? no? then dont wear them!


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 8, 2005)

jessica simpson pulls them off really nice, but i personally dont like them


----------



## AnnaBelle (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a 2 pairs of cowboy boots, and some Justin Wing-Tip Roper boots. I wear mine all the time, but I'm from Tennessee, and I somewhat consider myself a cowgirl! lol =)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* i cant stand them personally, i think they are hideous. its like, do you own a ranch? no? then dont wear them!



Hahaha! 
I am from Texas and while I see alot of people wearing them, it's not my thing either. I do have several pairs of high heeled boots that I like wearing (makes me feel taller) but i've never owned a pair of Western boots. Well, maybe when I was a kid but that's when my mom dressed me and I had no say.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahaha! 
I am from Texas and while I see alot of people wearing them, it's not my thing either. I do have several pairs of high heeled boots that I like wearing (makes me feel taller) but i've never owned a pair of Western boots. Well, maybe when I was a kid but that's when my mom dressed me and I had no say.

omg your mom dressed you in western boots? that must've looked very funny and cute at the same time!


----------



## babykisses (Nov 12, 2005)

I love western boots...they are classic and will never go out of style. I love my cowboy boots!! I've gotten tons of compliments on them!!!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

A spin on the western look!!

















And finally...Steve Madden's Matador!


----------

